# Roadies- Which guy are you?



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 15, 2009)

Do you usually wear something plain like this







or something like this?






I keep it simple - bright and plain. I don't get dressing up like your in the Tour de France on every ride, especially when you're not very good like me.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2009)

Ah... something in between I guess?  I ride with cycling specific jerseys with no graphics that have 3/4 or full length zip fronts, 3 pocket backs and lycra bibs or shorts.  If it's cold I have fleece lined knee warms and I'll wear a long sleeve base layer as in this picture:


----------



## marcski (Jun 15, 2009)

LOL, I tend to ride in something a bit in between the 2 examples provided. I like the features and the added comfort of some of the "real" form fitting biking clothing. But, I'm not all that into flashy clothing.  So, I'll find some mellower jersies usually uniform in color or perhaps some different colored sleeves and no writing.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 15, 2009)

Marc said:


> Ah... something in between I guess?  I ride with cycling specific jerseys with no graphics that have 3/4 or full length zip fronts, 3 pocket backs and lycra bibs or shorts.  If it's cold I have fleece lined knee warms and I'll wear a long sleeve base layer as in this picture:



If you weren't biking every day maybe you'd have time to do those dishes.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 15, 2009)

Definitely the 2nd group for me. I do have a few plain single color jerseys but I prefer the loud multi color jerseys because they're more visible.  I try to buy bright colors if I can.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> If you weren't biking every day maybe you'd have time to do those dishes.



Hey now, those are actually clean.  I just haven't put them away.  Of course, it's easier just to use them straight from the dish rack...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 15, 2009)

Marc said:


> Hey now, those are actually clean.  I just haven't put them away.  Of course, it's easier just to use them straight from the dish rack...



I tell that to my wife all the time, she won't have it though. It just makes sense.Dang women.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 15, 2009)

Marc said:


> Ah... something in between I guess?  I ride with cycling specific jerseys with no graphics that have 3/4 or full length zip fronts, 3 pocket backs and lycra bibs or shorts.  If it's cold I have fleece lined knee warms and I'll wear a long sleeve base layer as in this picture:



You look younger than your Avatar picture..:lol: I don't see a dishwasher//


----------



## marcski (Jun 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You look younger than your Avatar picture..:lol: I don't see a dishwasher//



I believe you're looking at him. He's the guy that looks like Kevin Bacon wearing some spandex.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2009)

I only wished my bank account looked like Kevin Bacon's.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 15, 2009)

Techie wicking style  tops and bottoms , shorts are padded ----------------neutral colors, no flash,  padded gloves . I f cold, fleece layers on top and northface ultra lite fleece bottoms


----------



## mondeo (Jun 15, 2009)

I believe the first picture is actually the clothes I wore yesterday put on a mannequin. Generic synthetic t-shirt, MTB shorts.

I'll probably shift towards the second picture gradually, lots of bright colors to get noticed. Not necessarily the branding, just something loud.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 15, 2009)

I just bought bike shorts (well, tri shorts actually, but they will get the job done) which is a first for me. In my prior road bike experience, I just wore whatever. High school and college ages I was too poor to care what I looked like or how I dressed. It is amazing how much gear you don't actually "need" in the strict sense of the word to enjoy a given activity.

For tops, I just wear the same base layers I have for skiing. Some of it is not form fitting but who the heck cares? Not like I am training to win a road race. I don't want to look the part of the stuck up hard core roadie either. Just don't think I need a team jersey if I am not actually racing on a team. And as long as the top wicks moisture away, I don't see much difference.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ommegang Brewery Jersey.


----------

